# Nemzeti Összetartozás Napja



## motunlock (2018 Június 4)

A Megyaszói Mészáros Lőrinc Körzeti Általános Iskola, a Munkácsi 3. Sz. II. Rákóczi Ferenc Középiskola és a kolozsvári Brassai Sámuel Elméleti Líceum közös videója, 2018. június 3.-án 20.00-tól elérhető.
Szeretnék egyszer megvalósítani egy olyan projektet, ahol az összes kontinensen élő magyarsággal együtt tudunk létrehozni valami porduktumot.


----------

